# hey hey



## Danmaster06 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey there, names Daniel and really glad i could find this kind of a forum. Been bodybuilding for about 3 years now and looking forward to the insight that this board has to offer.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Danmaster06* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## sudoe (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to the site


----------



## vortex (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## SRX (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## sudoe (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome bro!


----------



## eyeofdestiny (Apr 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## superman39 (Apr 23, 2011)

welcome to IM !


----------



## CAIN (May 3, 2011)

Hey.


----------

